# Requesting Diamond Python Photos



## Nash1990 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey guys

So heres the thing; I've got a TAFE prestentaion coming up on Diamond Pythons, part of which is a powerpoint display. Unfortunately I don't have access to too many Diamonds to take photos of for the display, so I was wondering if people could post there photos of the snakes (wild or captive), their enclosures, food, etc or links to other topics where your photos are?

I don't want to just take photos from the web without asking permission 

And I'd like to be able to properly acknowledge and thank the sources of the images.

They don't have to be professional or anything, all pics welcome.

So any help people could give would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Gusbus (Oct 3, 2010)

theres a few hatchy ones on my page, they heaps bigger now just havent put no fotos up yet...


----------



## dean30bb (Oct 3, 2010)

heres some of my new little guy if you would like to use them


----------



## mrkos (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## dickyknee (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## mungus (Oct 4, 2010)

have a few in my album, even 1 laying a few eggs.
Your welcome to use them.
Aleks.


----------



## Dusty62 (Oct 4, 2010)

heres a couple of my diamonds


----------



## Nash1990 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks heaps everyone!
Lots of great shots there 

With photos like these my presentation is well on its way to looking awesome


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 4, 2010)

There is a thread here called "Show us your diamonds". Only mentioned that so you don't have to wait for pictures to slowing arrive here. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/show-us-diamonds-107540/

I have some old goodies you can use..you will also find them in the link...lol...but I love an excuse to post more pics..


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 4, 2010)

mysnakesau they are awesome pics, love the last one =) 

cheers


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 4, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


>


 roger that is a stunning diamond mate


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Ben 
Yes he is very nice and i hope to breed him to my female this coming season .

Cheers
Roger


----------



## ANT22 (Oct 4, 2010)

Here you are buddy your welcome to use it


----------



## Nash1990 (Oct 4, 2010)

mysnakesau said:


> There is a thread here called "Show us your diamonds". Only mentioned that so you don't have to wait for pictures to slowing arrive here.


 
Thanks mysnakes.
Yes I've been on that thread a few times, never got around to posting my own pics though...

My purpose is to get permission to use other peoples photos in my assessment, not just take them; that would be plagiarism  ... I think

P.S. mysnakes... I love your white diamonds, I want them! lol


----------



## BienePreloved (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a 6month old diamond; dartanian.
have a few photos, if you're interested


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 5, 2010)

Nash1990 said:


> Thanks mysnakes.
> Yes I've been on that thread a few times, never got around to posting my own pics though...
> 
> My purpose is to get permission to use other peoples photos in my assessment, not just take them; that would be plagiarism  ... I think
> ...



Ah of course it would, yeah. I didn't think of that. Thank you for your thoughts about my diamonds. That is very nice of you.


----------



## Nash1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks again everyone 

Any chance someone has an enclosure pic or two lying around?
Hatcho or adult size?


----------



## Eddie2257 (Oct 12, 2010)

*dimond*


----------



## sharpy (Oct 12, 2010)

*These any good?*

Hope you like.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 12, 2010)

heres some enclosure pix, and the residents.


----------



## Nash1990 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone, I'll be putting the presentation together this week.


----------



## Belial (Nov 24, 2010)

Let us know how ya go! ( and if any comments about the pres')- awesome pics everyone =]


----------



## Eddie2257 (Nov 24, 2010)

one of my wild caught dimonds.


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 24, 2010)

One of the best diamonds Ive ever seen Roger


----------



## Nash1990 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks to everyone! Stunning diamonds all round!

The presentation seemed to go well, had class mates come up afterwards to ask diamond related questions (so it must have seemed like I knew something lol), though we havn't got marks back.
It was a 18 minute speech when I practised, but on the day only took 14mins...
Was ment to be under 15 so that worked out fine.

Now I have to work on my Husbandry Manual, I probably won't need anymore pics but if anyone wants to keep posting feel free. Can never have too many photo threads


----------

